# pine trees



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

one of my favs from yesterday's trek


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 25, 2006)

that is gorgeous JM!!!  You guys are really going to have to teach me how to use mine!  I took a shot yesterday that is just unworkable but would have been a great photo.  
Joe was trying to help tell me how to get nice clear photos...Is it best to shoot in the shade?


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW!! I neeeeed one of those filters.  That is so gorgeous.....surreal. Excellent shot. What filter is used?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 25, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome Jon.

:cry: I want one of those filters


----------



## Arch (Jan 25, 2006)

superb picture, love the softness. what kind of tree is that?


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW. All I gots to say.


----------



## Arch (Jan 25, 2006)

ignore my question....its called pine trees....duh


----------



## Hair_MD (Jan 25, 2006)

Thats an incredible shot.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 25, 2006)

Unbelievable, Jon.  I've never seen an IR photo with such a sense of depth!  Mine always seem a bit flat.  Just gorgeous.

I wish I could've been there!  Damn rehearsal


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

I run out of adjectives for your posts ...  

But WOW!  (actually, that's an interjection ... but whatever!)

Nice!!!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Very pretty!  : )


----------



## Mansi (Jan 25, 2006)

love the dream-like quality about the shot... nice muted colors
thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 25, 2006)

ooohh, i like this one.  I agree with ClarinetJWD, it does have a nice sense of depth.  

:hail:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> ooohh, i like this one. I agree with ClarinetJWD, it does have a nice sense of depth.
> 
> :hail:


 
with all these winks and hearts, i'll be afraid to come home :mrgreen: 

thanks mods for moving.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 25, 2006)

cool shot, amazing.. looks almost 3D.. how long was this exposure?


----------



## scoob (Jan 25, 2006)

cool shot!! love the sky :thumbup:


----------



## Billy Webb (Jan 25, 2006)

what a novel approach to ir.... i would have never considered this type of composition.... but dammit if this just dont blow me away.... i really love the mostion blur of the tree and the clouds... awsome post work to!


----------



## WildBill (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, I thought it was snow at first. 
Nice job!


  Bill


----------



## JOAT (Jan 25, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> cool shot, amazing.. looks almost 3D.. how long was this exposure?



That's what I was thinking it looks like the clouds are moving. Very nice effect.


----------



## JonK (Jan 25, 2006)

very, very cool jm...you've managed to wow me with an IR(i'm assuming it is one or a pseudo IR shot) shot...something I've never really been into.
Keep up the awesome work


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> cool shot, amazing.. looks almost 3D.. how long was this exposure?


 
6 sec ~ f/22

thanks for the continued comments everyone!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> IR(i'm assuming it is one or a pseudo IR shot)


 
IR filter on digital  

thanks Jon


----------



## kelox (Jan 25, 2006)

pretty sweet, making me rethink the whole IR filter. R72 or R90?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

makes me think of lord of the rings.... love the dreamy quality to it....

this stuff is real interesting...


----------



## bantor (Jan 26, 2006)

Stunning really.  Love the depth you have captured. Great shot.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 26, 2006)

Whoa dude! Very, very cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## pursuer (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, I can't see it


----------

